# 13 months out with Diamond



## clifffaith (Aug 11, 2016)

It occurred to me yesterday while seeing Brits comment on Facebook about having to get on DRI's computer system at midnight 13 months out to book in the European collection, that I have no idea what time the US and Hawaii Collections release inventory. I guess we've been up at 6AM to make a Worldmark reservation, but haven't done that with Diamond. Does anyone know what the timing is?


----------



## DanZale2000 (Aug 11, 2016)

Here is what the Membership Guide says:

8. WHAT ARE THE RESERVATION PERIODS/BOOKING WINDOWS?

8.1	MEMBERS WITH HOME COLLECTION PRIORITY
Most members have what is referred to as a Home Collection Priority. This means that their points allow them to book into their own home Collection starting 13 months prior to their planned arrival date. At 10 months prior to arrival, all resorts within THE Club® portfolio become available to all members for booking, subject to availability.

If a member has points in more than one Collection, then the rules for each Collection apply to the appropriate points allocation (i.e. members will only be able to use all of their points together to make a reservation at 10 months prior to arrival and not any earlier).

8.2	MEMBERS WITH HOME RESORT PRIORITY
Some members also have what is referred to as a Home Resort Priority. This means that when they purchased Collection points, they owned a fixed or floating week at a resort (their home resort). These members can confirm a reservation at their home resort 12 months prior to arrival.

If these members do not confirm a reservation at their home resort 10 months prior to their check-in date, the assigned week is made available along with all the resorts in the Diamond portfolio for booking. These members also have the option to book at any time from 13 months prior to their planned arrival date into their home Collection, and then at 10 months at any other resort in THE Club® portfolio, (i.e. across all the Collections and at affiliate resorts).

8.3	SUMMARY OF BOOKING WINDOWS
Reservation booking windows are as follows:
■ From 13 months members can confirm a reservation at any resort in their home Collection.
■ From 12 months members can book into their home resort (where applicable;
■ From 10 months members can book into ANY available resort in THE Club®.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone know at which TIME OF DAY the 13 month inventory comes online for the US and Hawaii and which TIME ZONE that time of day of day occurs in? As an example our 13 month Worldmark booking window opens at 6AM Pacific time, which means folks on the east coast can be enjoying their second cup of coffee while we in Los Angeles have to drag ourselves out of bed and have hungry cats pestering us while trying to book.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Aug 12, 2016)

The following sounds to me like Diamond uses the resort's local time.


Availability of accommodation at DRI managed resort properties & destinations is released exactly 13 months/10 months to the day* dependent upon the resort's geographical location and respective time zone.  This process generally occurs around midnight local time however this may vary depending upon the particular resort's operational processes and night audit procedures**. 


Please Note:
*The calendar month booking window correlates with the day of a month. For example on 1 September 2014 members will be able to request a reservation commencing 1 October 2015, on 2 September 2014 members will be able to request 2 October 2015 etc. At the end of the month it will work such that on 30 September 2014 members will be able to request 30 October 2015 and 31 October 2015 ie to the end of the calendar month.

**DRI managed properties' night audit procedures are usually completed every night between the hours of 9pm-4am.


https://faq.diamondresorts.com/Know...d-how-far-in-advance-can-I-make-a-reservation


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you Dan! But how very strange they would give the process over to the individual resorts rather than have it handled at some overseeing system level. We have turned in our US Collection points and will be dropping from Platinum to Silver and just in the Hawaii Collection. Because Cliff had difficulty booking Hawaii in Dec 2015 for Jan 2017 while we were still platinum, and he had to get help on the phone with the booking, we are wanting to make sure we book at the best possible time going forward. And of course now I'm spoiled and figure we might as well stay home if we can't book a Deluxe Ocean View suite.  Looks like some research is involved with watching the Kaanapali inventory well before this coming December to try to get a handle on what time they do their release. I fear it will be far worse than having to be up by 6AM to book Worldmark!


----------

